# Best place to get a Bike fitting in DFW



## SlaminSam

Were is the best place to get my bike(s) fitted in DFW? I do not mind paying for a good fitting, but just want to know I am getting the best fit possible. I believe my bikes are the correct size, just want to make sure everything else is correct.

Thanks


----------



## laxster43

Kevin Saunders with KGS bikes in SA comes to Dallas on a regular basis and has teamed up with the Cooper Clinic. I have heard a lot of good things from fellow riders who have seen him. Google his shop for more info. Good luck.


----------



## Creakyknees

"best" is hard to define... 

how long have you been riding? are you a racer or recreational? what are your attitudes toward the various fit "systems" ?

anyway, there are lots of good fitters in town, just keep in mind that ultimately it's something you should figure out for yourself (and it does help to get the occasional expert 2nd opinion).


----------



## innergel

Tom Ernst at RBM Frisco did my fitting. He did a fine job with me. He's a Serotta Certified fitter, if that means anything to you. 

If you are close on your current bike, then he can fit you on that one and it is a little cheaper than using the FitBike (or whatever that thing is called).


----------



## cdhbrad

A question for those of you in Dallas: My son lives in Dallas near the SMU campus and I visit several times a year. I would like to do some riding while I'm there, but don't want to bother with shipping a bike from FL. Do any of you know of local shops around the SMU area that might rent decent road bikes for several days at a time? I know my local shop will do that, they'll even send a brand new bike out with a rental customer at times, but didn't know how prevalent that is. Thanks for your help


----------



## SlaminSam

Try Bicycles Plus in Highland Park (near SMU). I know they rent cycles at the Coppell location, but you will have to check with the Highland Park location as I do not know if they rent. I think they have some Le Monds and Scott's for rent.

Here is a website:
http://www.bicyclesplustx.com/


----------



## cdhbrad

Thanks for the info. That's near my son's home. I'll check with them the next time I'm planning a trip.


----------



## donmontalvo

SlaminSam said:


> Try Bicycles Plus in Highland Park (near SMU). I know they rent cycles at the Coppell location, but you will have to check with the Highland Park location as I do not know if they rent. I think they have some Le Monds and Scott's for rent.
> 
> Here is a website:
> http://www.bicyclesplustx.com/


The Coppell location is incredibly well stocked. Heavy on the high end Trek line.

Don

--
Litespeed Classic 1998
Dura-Ace 10sp (7800)
FSA carbon handlebar/stem/seatpost
Reynolds Ouzo Pro full carbon fork
Brooks Swallow Ti saddle
Speedplay Zero Ti pedals
Neuvation M28 Aero 2
Vredestein Tricomp Pro (170psi)
Garmin Edge 705 (HR/Cad)


----------



## westex

*Best Bike Fitter in Dallas*

I agree with SlaminSam. Call Kevin Saunders at KGS Bikes. He comes to Cooper Clinic several times a month. He fitted me for a custom Parlee last summer. I couldn't be happier with it. He is passionate about making sure you get the best fit possible.


----------



## David Loving

Why not just buy one and leave it in Dallas with your son?


----------



## Dallas 1098

Kevin Saunders, KGS Bikes. Saw him yesterday. Tremendous difference in comfort and efficiency.


----------

